
HPC service for commons - msg260
I need to use HPC service for some calculations but it seems to services in the market are for computer experts.<p>Is there easy service for common people to access.
======
mtmail
Microsoft announced to support Cray Supercomputers on Azure last month
[https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/blog/cray-
supercomputers-a...](https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/blog/cray-
supercomputers-are-coming-to-azure/) I don't know if you can use them today
though.

~~~
msg260
I may buy an hour service and see whether or not an easy window appears to me.

~~~
msg260
But it seems hard because there is lost of training videos in the site :(

[https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/training/](https://azure.microsoft.com/en-
us/training/)

------
msg260
I see hours of videos titled Intro to HPC.

It should not be that much hard.

